# What system of measurement centres to use on a timber framed outbuilding?



## shawesome (15 Feb 2022)

I'm planning to build a small workshop in my garden at some point over the next few years. I'm thinking about it now because I might need planning permission and so on so I wanted to come up with a design. I've put something together and I chose to use 600mm centres for all my studwalls. The next thing I want to do is clad the building in OSB3, but my local timberyard only supplies OSB in 8ft x 4ft sheets; 2440 x 1220. Obviously that's a right pain because now all the sheets don't land on studs so I'd end up having to shave 40mm and 20mm off of each sheet or I'd have to use imperial centres. Unfortunately, that doesn't solve the issue either because the insulation I want to use is only supplied in metric dimensions.

This isn't a unique problem to me and it must be very common for anyone in the UK, so I wondered what people tend to do?


----------



## Jameshow (15 Feb 2022)

Use imperial for the exterior sheets and then the insulation minus the thickness of the studs will fit the space. 

Unless your putting it over the studs then you have a problem....


----------



## Molynoox (15 Feb 2022)

11mm OSB comes in metric, that's the solution


----------



## Jones (15 Feb 2022)

The extra 20 mm will be useful when you come to the corners and doorways and windows if you plan it right, but you might have to trim a few sheets. To avoid trimming the length just build your shed 40mm taller.


----------

